# what cars came stock with good sized T3's?



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

Well after having my T3 T04E stolen I am looking for a new snail. I was wondering if any manufacture had any decent sized T3 turbos on any cars? That way I can go out to a yard maybe find one and have it rebuilt with some garret guts.
Thanks guys


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

ford tbirds, merkur xr4ti, mustang...


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (toy_vw)*

Yup, fords came with 60 trim t3's to my knowledge, at least the 2.3l TBirds
_edited for misinformation_


_Modified by magics5rip at 2:11 PM 12-13-2007_


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: what cars came stock with good sized T3's? (stntman)*

Nissan...


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: what cars came stock with good sized T3's? (GoKart_16v)*

sweet thanks guys if you know the exact years that would be awesome too. Im going to have to make a few trips out to yards and see what I can find!


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: what cars came stock with good sized T3's? (stntman)*

theres a website that listed all stock turbos and what company made that turbo and what year, make, and model it was from. Anyone have it?. its on my computer at home.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: what cars came stock with good sized T3's? (skaterhernandez4)*

Junkyard Turbo List


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: what cars came stock with good sized T3's? (magics5rip)*

so im guessing where you see TB03 on that list it means it has a T3 mounting point?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

89 and 90 Dodge/Plymouth Minivans FTMFW!







Wait, those were TE04H mitsus... Any factory intercooled late 80's early 90's Mopars.


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (magics5rip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magics5rip* »_Yup, fords came with super 60 t3's to my knowledge, at least the 2.3l TBirds

NO NO NO NO NO.
I dont understand you people. Just because it says .60 on the compressor housing does not make it a Super 60 turbo! Like the idiot who tried to sell me a T70 for my Mustang, when it was a 57 trim T04E with a .70 A/R P trim turbine.
SOME Fords came with .60/.63 T3 Garret units. I believe these can be found on the 85-86 T-Bird Turbo coupe, 84-86 Mustang SVO and certain Merkur XR4TI's. The 87-88 T Bird Turbo Coupe's came with AiResearch units which were pretty small. Most of the Ford units were .43/.48 A/R which will spool up fast but run out of breath quickly.
I believe the second gen Eagle Talon/Mitsu Eclipse had T25 turbos, but I dont remember if they come with a standard T3 flange or the stupid offset Chrysler flange.
A bunch of older Mercedes Diesels came with either Garrett or KKK units.
Saab had some nice t3 based turbos, but I dont remember which (if any) came with the larger T3.
Volvo had some good units, but again it's been a while so I dont remember which if any had the larger units.
You should join http://www.theturboforums.com which was formerly known as TurboMustangs.com...... great website with TONS of info!
SS


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Syco Stang* »_
NO NO NO NO NO.
I dont understand you people. Just because it says .60 on the compressor housing does not make it a Super 60 turbo! Like the idiot who tried to sell me a T70 for my Mustang, when it was a 57 trim T04E with a .70 A/R P trim turbine.
SOME Fords came with .60/.63 T3 Garret units. I believe these can be found on the 85-86 T-Bird Turbo coupe, 84-86 Mustang SVO and certain Merkur XR4TI's. The 87-88 T Bird Turbo Coupe's came with AiResearch units which were pretty small. Most of the Ford units were .43/.48 A/R which will spool up fast but run out of breath quickly.
I believe the second gen Eagle Talon/Mitsu Eclipse had T25 turbos, but I dont remember if they come with a standard T3 flange or the stupid offset Chrysler flange.
A bunch of older Mercedes Diesels came with either Garrett or KKK units.
Saab had some nice t3 based turbos, but I dont remember which (if any) came with the larger T3.
Volvo had some good units, but again it's been a while so I dont remember which if any had the larger units.
You should join http://www.theturboforums.com which was formerly known as TurboMustangs.com...... great website with TONS of info!
SS

It's the compressor wheel that makes it a Super 60, right?


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Wheel and housing, yes.
SS


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Syco Stang* »_
NO NO NO NO NO.
SOME Fords came with .60/.63 T3 Garret units. I believe these can be found on the 85-86 T-Bird Turbo coupe, 84-86 Mustang SVO and certain Merkur XR4TI's. The 87-88 T Bird Turbo Coupe's came with AiResearch units which were pretty small. Most of the Ford units were .43/.48 A/R which will spool up fast but run out of breath quickly

Dude, did you even read what I said? I pointed out those exact Tbirds that you suggested, and if you read the junkyard turbo list that I provided, you find out which Tbirds came with them!
Read before you rant.


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

soo thn when the list say TBO3 it is a "T3" turbo...


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (stntman)*

Yes, TB03's are t3 flanged turbos. Most common ones are .42 A/R on the cold side, .48 A/R on the hot side. 
It depends on you goal for your build. Is this car just for street driving? Track? Weekend fun? Once you have that goal in mind, then you can decide which turbo is best for you. There are plenty of junkyard turbos out there that can fill each of those goals.


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

yeah I am looking for something around a 57trim, not too big but the car also isnt a daily, its a fun play car, shell be driven around twice a week maybe go to gtg and maybe see the track a couple times. But I have my GSXR for a daily. 
I have been tinkering around with the 300-350whp goal.


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

The rant was directed at your statement that they were Super 60 turbos, which they most certainly are not.
SS


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Syco Stang* »_The rant was directed at your statement that they were Super 60 turbos, which they most certainly are not.
SS

My mistake, they are in fact only 60 trim t3's. My bad dude!


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (magics5rip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magics5rip* »_
My mistake, they are in fact only 60 trim t3's. My bad dude!

No worries, but it seems you're confused with the wording. A lot of people are, and I apologize for ranting but so many people do it that it drives me a little mad! Your usage of Trim here is wrong again. The only term applicable is A/R. The trim again describes the size of the wheel, whether turbine or compressor.
For example, a P trim turbine can have anything from a .58 A/R, .84 A/R, 1.00 A/R and many many more varieties. Applying the word trim to the A/R just makes it confusing, same thing when people call a .60 A/R compressor housing a Super 60.... I just want to point out the difference so people are a bit better educated and dont look like idiots when discussing it with others.... And I think thats what the net is for, to learn from each other so we dont have to make those same mistakes!
Cheers, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
SS


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

so pardon me asking but whats the difference between a super60 turbo and a T3 60 trim?


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Syco Stang* »_
No worries, but it seems you're confused with the wording. A lot of people are, and I apologize for ranting but so many people do it that it drives me a little mad! Your usage of Trim here is wrong again. The only term applicable is A/R. The trim again describes the size of the wheel, whether turbine or compressor.
For example, a P trim turbine can have anything from a .58 A/R, .84 A/R, 1.00 A/R and many many more varieties. Applying the word trim to the A/R just makes it confusing, same thing when people call a .60 A/R compressor housing a Super 60.... I just want to point out the difference so people are a bit better educated and dont look like idiots when discussing it with others.... And I think thats what the net is for, to learn from each other so we dont have to make those same mistakes!
Cheers, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
SS

Yes, I understand the difference between trim and A/R, they represent two completely different things; Trim refers to the size of the wheel, whether it is compressor or turbine, and A/R refers to the available area for the air to flow through, again on either side of the turbo.
But as far as I know, those ford turbos are 60 trim t3's and 45 trim t3's, but I am unsure of the A/R's.


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

Nope, those Ford units have MUCH smaller compressors than 60 trim. They are larger than the average, but definitely not larger than the 57 trim turbo I had on my 5.0. The compressor on those T3s is probably in the 25-30 trim neighbourhood, as each unit can support roughly 250-275 HP of airflow somewhat efficiently (though maxed out). My old 57 trim was good for about 400-430hp maxed out. Comparing the HP to airflow is kinda unscientific but it's easier to understand.
SS


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*

so what car would you suggest I snag a turbo off of? if im looking at the IHI ford turbos?


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (stntman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stntman* »_so what car would you suggest I snag a turbo off of? if im looking at the IHI ford turbos?

Keep in mind those IHI's are the smallest of the bunch, they spool quick but are limited to about 225hp at the flywheel. If that's what you want, find an 87-88 T-Bird turbo coupe as there should be plenty in your scrapyards.
SS


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*

i printed of that junkyard turbo list. as far as the numbers go im stil tryng to figure out how to establish a size from TBO359 for instance... what would the 59 mean?
but im looking for more power than 275 at the flywheel. Im not sure if id even be able to get that from anyones stock turbo, but a stock T3 for now would get it on the road sooner and would allow for the fitting and fabbing to start.


----------



## turbo_20v (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Syco Stang* »_Nope, those Ford units have MUCH smaller compressors than 60 trim. They are larger than the average, but definitely not larger than the 57 trim turbo I had on my 5.0. The compressor on those T3s is probably in the 25-30 trim neighbourhood, as each unit can support roughly 250-275 HP of airflow somewhat efficiently (though maxed out). My old 57 trim was good for about 400-430hp maxed out. Comparing the HP to airflow is kinda unscientific but it's easier to understand.
SS

Ugh, trim is the inducer^2 / exducer ^2 , it has nothing to do with the "size" of a wheel, rather the shape. They do in fact make 50, 60, super 60 TRIM standard T3 wheels. Which are smaller then your t04e 57 trim wheel. There is no such thing as a 25 or a 30 trim, nor any turbo's even close to that. 
You could make a 1mm diameter, 57 trim wheel, if you really wanted!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (turbo_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_20v* »_
Ugh, trim is the inducer^2 / exducer ^2 , it has nothing to do with the "size" of a wheel, rather the shape. They do in fact make 50, 60, super 60 TRIM standard T3 wheels.

This is 100% correct. speaking of "trim", you can only compare wheels form the same family of turbos, ie, 50 trim T3 turbo is bigger than a 40 trim T3 turbo. But you can't compare trims of MHI to KKK or to Garrett or even a t3 to a t4. Just doesn't work. Even then, there are different sized exducers at times within a certain family. So using trim as the be all end all measurement of size doesn't fly. 
As was stated above, trim is a function of two variables. There are infinite combinations of inducer/exducer that make a "60 trim." 


_Modified by magics5rip at 3:02 PM 12-14-2007_


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (magics5rip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_20v* »_
Ugh, trim is the inducer^2 / exducer ^2 , it has nothing to do with the "size" of a wheel, rather the shape. They do in fact make 50, 60, super 60 TRIM standard T3 wheels. Which are smaller then your t04e 57 trim wheel. There is no such thing as a 25 or a 30 trim, nor any turbo's even close to that. 
You could make a 1mm diameter, 57 trim wheel, if you really wanted! 

I stand corrected. I misused the word trim in place of lb/hr of airflow.

_Quote, originally posted by *magics5rip* »_
This is 100% correct. speaking of "trim", you can only compare wheels form the same family of turbos, ie, 50 trim T3 turbo is bigger than a 40 trim T3 turbo. But you can't compare trims of MHI to KKK or to Garrett or even a t3 to a t4. Just doesn't work. Even then, there are different sized exducers at times within a certain family. So using trim as the be all end all measurement of size doesn't fly. 
As was stated above, trim is a function of two variables. There are infinite combinations of inducer/exducer that make a "60 trim." 

_Modified by magics5rip at 3:02 PM 12-14-2007_

We weren't speaking of trim sizes earlier, only your misrepresentation of a Super 60 turbo, which none of the Ford T3's are. Usage of the word trim was out of place and an accident on my end. 
SS


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Syco Stang* »_We weren't speaking of trim sizes earlier, only your misrepresentation of a Super 60 turbo, which none of the Ford T3's are. Usage of the word trim was out of place and an accident on my end. 
SS

I am aware of that. Not trying to attack you on this whole thing. And some of the fords dud come with 60 trim compressors, not super 60 compressor t3's.


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (magics5rip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magics5rip* »_
I am aware of that. Not trying to attack you on this whole thing. And some of the fords dud come with 60 trim compressors, not super 60 compressor t3's.

No worries man, just miscommunication. Bottom line is that the best Ford T3 to get is the larger .60/.63 unit found on the 85-86 T Bird Turbo Coupe and Ford SVO's. Look in the junkyards and on Ford forums such as http://www.turboford.org and http://www.theturboforums.com
Cheers,
SS


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*

im gonig to have to keep my eyes out for some on ebay and at the yards.
if I have them rebuilt I can get garret internals correct?


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (stntman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stntman* »_im gonig to have to keep my eyes out for some on ebay and at the yards.
if I have them rebuilt I can get garret internals correct?

If depends on the condition on the current internals. If they are reusable, all the better. But sometimes you will come across turbos with bent vanes on the compressor or turbine, turbine's chewed up, etc etc. Just look out for a decent condition one and it will give you a good base to have rebuilt. 


_Modified by magics5rip at 6:40 PM 12-14-2007_


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

thats my plan. I want to have it in linke new condition and I am gonig to have to hot side ceramic coated before it goes on the car.


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (stntman)*

All good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (fife78)*

single turbo 300z have >>63. ar exhaust side 60 trim compressor up to year 89 iirc. Pull the downpipe with it....


----------



## ON3GO (Jul 13, 2005)

wow i cant believe you guys forgot the T3's where you can make real power it.
Holset HY35w and HX30/35.
Off dodge ram turbo diesels.


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (ON3GO)*

Ummmmm, yeah..... a Holset on an 8V is going to make LOTS of power








SS


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Syco Stang* »_Ummmmm, yeah..... a Holset on an 8V is going to make LOTS of power








SS

Sad thing is people will try it. Last time I talked about holset, a kid was having one put into his Saturn Redline since he blew the supercharger. Personally, not even worth the effort.


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (magics5rip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magics5rip* »_
Sad thing is people will try it. Last time I talked about holset, a kid was having one put into his Saturn Redline since he blew the supercharger. Personally, not even worth the effort.

Ain't that the truth..... I've seen them on worked 2.3 Mustangs, and those worked pretty well but the engines were quite modded. My old boss put one together with an HY35 and made 400 flywheel hp, boost came on around 2500 and hit full boost around 4000 or so but he was launching off a 2 step and trans brake so he was able to build boost on the line. Hardly practical for a street car, let alone an anemic 8v VW!!
SS


----------



## ON3GO (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Syco Stang* »_Ummmmm, yeah..... a Holset on an 8V is going to make LOTS of power









SS

they make ones that are just abit bigger then a reg garrett Nissan T3... so ya it would work just fine!


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (ON3GO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ON3GO* »_
they make ones that are just abit bigger then a reg garrett Nissan T3... so ya it would work just fine!

The smallest Holset I know of is the HX30, and thats quite a bit larger than the little Nissan T3. The issue here isnt the compressor side, it's the turbine. Remember, a big Diesel is pushing that "little" T3 based Holset. Just because it has a T3 footprint doesn't mean any 4 cylinder can push it! The 6.5L Duramax GM turbo has a T3 footprint, why not recommend that???








SS


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Syco Stang* »_
The smallest Holset I know of is the HX30,

Here is the only information I could find on smaller turbos: http://www.holset.co.uk/files/...7.php


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (magics5rip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magics5rip* »_
Here is the only information I could find on smaller turbos: http://www.holset.co.uk/files/...7.php

Interesting link, but I'm sure the reason I've never heard of them is that they're very unlikely to be found here in North America. Maybe they're used in the UK or perhaps very limited in commercial use, but either way I stand corrected. I dont know any info on those smaller Holsets, but I'd be checking turbine A/R and wheel sizing before trying to source one.
SS


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (ON3GO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ON3GO* »_wow i cant believe you guys forgot the T3's where you can make real power it.
Holset HY35w and HX30/35.
Off dodge ram turbo diesels.



_Quote, originally posted by *ON3GO* »_
they make ones that are just abit bigger then a reg garrett Nissan T3... so ya it would work just fine!

Now that I think about it, You recommended the larger units which would not work on any realistic 8V VW but then came back and said that they make small ones that would work. Why make the recommendation in the first place if you're just going to back track and say "well they make smaller ones so it would work"????? It still doesnt change the fact that you recommended a huge turbo that wouldn't work.
SS


----------



## ON3GO (Jul 13, 2005)

I just recommended the 2 that were off the top of my head that i use all th etime.. i could have say even bigger ones that i use too.
they make smaller ones which you can get easily in the USA. ebay has alot.
ive also seen a hy35w used on a 8v before.


----------

